# Déconvenue achat de pièces détachées



## lamainfroide (16 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai chez moi un iBook G3 800MHz 14.1" LCD 32 VRAM, le fameux, celui dont la carte graphique finissait par faire des siennes avec changement obligatoire de la carte mère (prise en charge Apple).
J'ai eu cette chance de pouvoir faire changer la carte mère 2 fois, et la deuxième fois en me disant que c'était la dernière vu que j'avais l'intention de m'acheter un nouveau joujou.
Je viens de ressortir l'engin pour le remettre à neuf, réinstall de l'OS, avec la ferme intention de le filer à ma fille (papa, il me faut un ordinateur, j'aimerais bien avoir un mac).
J'étais tout ému de retrouver mon vieux compagnon. Il a bien fonctionné pendant 2 mois.
Et puis catastrophe, retour des symptômes relatif à ce problème de carte vidéo.
J'ai tenté de résoudre le problème en utilisant tous les subterfuges que j'ai pu lire ici ou là mais sans succès.
J'ai donc pris le parti de remplacer moi-même la carte mère.
Mais 11 ans après, le plus compliqué est surtout de trouver cette carte.
Parce-que pour du 12", on en trouve à foison, mais pour mon 14", zobie la mouche.
Au fil de mes recherches je finis par la trouver sur un site américain macpalace.com (pour ne pas le citer et sans vouloir faire de la publicité puisqu'à la lecture de la suite vous verrez que je ne vais pas en dire que du bien).
Le site est très bien fait et référence à peu prés tout ce dont on peut avoir besoin. À tel point que je me dis que c'est trop beau pour être vrai. Je m'inquiète donc de la dispo du produit par mail. On me répond que la carte est dispo. Je me lance.
J'en ai pour presque autant de frais de port que de produit (mais bon ça vient des states).
Paiement via paypal, ça fonctionne (à ce niveau là ça fonctionne toujours).
N'ayant pas de nouvelles 1 semaine après, je m'inquiète par mail de l'envoi de la commande.
Rien pendant 2 jours, puis hier un message m'annonçant :
_"Hi
Unfortunately the price on  661-1779 has been marked up. The new price is $125. If you are still interested in the part please send us $65 

Our PayPal account is:
paypal@pctechsystemsinc.com.

Sorry for the inconvenience

Respects"_

Mes questions seront simples.
Avez-vous déjà acheté quelque chose sur ce site, quels sont vos retours d&#8217;expérience ?
Est-ce une pratique courante de la part de nos amis américains d'augmenter un tarif et de rançonner l'acheteur après son achat ? Je ne connais pas bien les pratiques commerciales outre-atlantique.
Ce qui parait illégal et frauduleux ici, l'est-il dans le pays aux 51 étoiles ?
Y a t-il quelque chose que j'ai mal compris dans le mail de ce fâcheux et fichu énergumène ? 

Pour ma part, j'ai la ferme intention de demander gentiment à ce personnage d'introduire ce que bon lui semblera dans le séant tout en me remboursant (bien entendu).
Je suis abasourdi.

Merci de vos retours.

Et si vous savez où je peux trouver cette carte mère sans avoir à parlementer avec un truand, vous pourrez faire de moi un homme heureux.


----------



## dainfamous (16 Octobre 2014)

Que l'on soit de France, d'Europe ou des states: lorsque l'on convient d'un tarif et passe commande c'est le prix indiqué qu'il faut tenir compte, 

C'est la première fois que je vois un shop vouloir augmenter le tarif d'un produit après que la commande soit passer 

Le mieux, comme tu l'indiques est de se faire rembourser et chercher un nouveau shop (en europe c'est préférable pour ce qui est des taxes etc etc)

Je t'aurai bien rediriger vers IFIXIT mais ils proposent des spare parts seulement à partir du G4 


edit: Je viens de trouver ce site qui propose des logic boards pour G3 800 MHz
Par contre ils indiquent qu'il est possible de upgrader le G3 avec une logic board comprenant un CPU à 900 MHz


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Octobre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> Je t'aurai bien rediriger vers IFIXIT mais ils proposent des spare parts seulement à partir du G4


Ben oui, j'ai vu, à mon grand désarroi.
Rien chez occamac, ni bricomac non plus.

PS: des feedbacks concernant dvwarehouse.com (également situé aux states, pays de tous les possibles) ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2014)

Bon bah tu t'es fait enfler à mon avis et tu peux faire une croix sur ton argent j'ai l'impression.
Après, quel intérêt de claquer de l'argent pour un mac qui va se trainer sur le web, qui ne sera pas capable de lire une vidéo en ligne et j'en passe ?
On trouve facilement des petits macbook pour 200-250 &#8364; sur le oueb.


----------



## dainfamous (16 Octobre 2014)

Le paiement est intervenu par Paypal donc on peux croire qu'il sera remboursé sans trop de pb!


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Octobre 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Après, quel intérêt de claquer de l'argent pour un mac qui va se trainer  sur le web, qui ne sera pas capable de lire une vidéo en ligne et j'en  passe ?


Premièrement, j'ai un mal de chien à envisager le pilon pour cet ordi et  tant qu'à le garder je préfèrerais encore qu'il fonctionne. Je suis  bêtement matérialiste mais j'assume.
Deuxièmement, c'est une manière tout à fait personnelle  de restreindre le web à ma fille. Contrôle parental matériel. Il lui  est impossible de lire une vidéo en ligne, tu as raison. Impossible  d'aller sur youtube et c'est tant mieux.



dainfamous a dit:


> Le paiement est intervenu par Paypal donc on peux croire qu'il sera remboursé sans trop de pb!


J'ai payé via ce biais justement pour ça.
La suite dira si c'était judicieux.

En attendant, j'ai toujours besoin d'une carte mère.
Et foutu pour foutu, je vais tenter la réparation au pistolet à chaleur.
J'ai vu ça ici notamment.
On ne sait jamais.


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Octobre 2014)

Résolution du 1er problème (en attendant d'essayer de faire chauffer la carte graphique) :
Voilà une bonne chose, sans chercher à rentrer dans le détail avec l'escroc qui tentait de me soutirer un peu plus de pognon j'ai contacté hier matin les services de paypal, pour leur raconter ma petite histoire.
J'ai été dirigé vers le service des litiges.
Ils se sont occupés eux-même de déposer une réclamation auprès du vendeur, en lui donnant 10 jours pour s'expliquer.
J'ai de suite pensé que ça risquait de s'éterniser.
Que nenni.
À 19:00 j'étais remboursé.
Alors soit, je n'ai pas ma carte mère, mais ça ne m'a rien coûté.

Je reviens vers vous dès que j'ai "brûlé" ma carte graphique au décapeur thermique.
On n'est pas à l'abri d'une bonne surprise.
(Et si ça ne fonctionne pas, tant pis, je teste la robustesse de l'ordi depuis la troisième étage )


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> (Et si ça ne fonctionne pas, tant pis, je teste la robustesse de l'ordi depuis la troisième étage )



Pas obligé ! 

Il y a toujours des gens qui recherchent clavier, écran, etc
D'autant que la plupart des pièces sont communes avec l'iBook 14 G4 !


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Octobre 2014)

Salut, pour le décapeur thermique rien de plus facile et ton ibook repartira pour quelques années.

Cependant, quelques points ou il faut faire attentions !

Température de chauffe 350 dégrées C est suffisent.
Tenir le décapeur thermique à environ 5 à 10 cm de la puce graphique
Faire des mouvements circulaires
Chauffer pendant environ 1 à 2 minutes

Il faut évidement couvrir la carte mère de papier alu et laisser seulement accès au GPU.

Laisser la carte mère refroidir au moins 30 minutes SANS LA BOUGER !!!! Autrement tu as de grande chance que la puce foute le cas et la pour réssouder un BGA c'est bien plus difficile que de faire un reflow.

Voila, bonne chance


----------



## Powerdom (20 Octobre 2014)

comme JPTK je ne mettrais pas un centime dans un ibook. Et je ne sais pas quel âge à ta fille mais elle va vite rager devant un mac poussif qui ne peut pas lire une vidéo.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Octobre 2014)

Merci -oldmac- pour ces précisions que je suivrais. 
Powerdom, pour tout dire, je n'ai que faire des crises de rage de ma fille. L'ibook ayant fonctionné 1 mois, elle est parfaitement au courant des limitations. Cet ordi est parfaitement suffisant pour du traitement de texte, l'accès à quelques sites web de culture générale, la gestion de sa bibliothèque musicale et de ses photos, tout ça dans l'intimité et la tranquillité de sa chambre. Si elle veut voir des vidéos, ce sera dans le salon, sur l'ordi familial et sous la vague surveillance de ses parents. 

La semaine prochaine j'attaque la mise à feu de l'ibook. 
À suivre.


----------



## patrick.2 (22 Octobre 2014)

tu t'entrenne pour les volets ?


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Décembre 2014)

Retour sur le fil.
Mieux vaut tard que jamais, j'ai enfin pris le temps de décaper la carte mère en suivant les bons conseils de -oldmac- (merci ).
Il semble bien (je dis bien, il semble) que l'expérience soit concluante.
Redémarrage du G3 convenable.
Shake de l'ordi dans tous les sens et appui insistant sur la puce n'ont pas déclenché les symptômes habituels.
Je crierais victoire quand j'aurais suffisamment martyrisé mon G3.
Il ne me reste plus qu'à remettre de la pâte thermique et refermer le capot inférieur.

Petite curiosité : Au démarrage le clavier est en qwerty mais une fois la session ouverte il repasse en azerty. Qu'ai-je bien pu faire pour déclencher ça ? Je n'en sais rien.
Je m'en occuperais plus tard.
En attendant je vais définir un nouveau mot de passe avec des touches communes aux deux clavier. Ce sera plus simple pour ma fille (et pour moi, bien sûr).


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Petite curiosité : Au démarrage le clavier est en qwerty mais une fois la session ouverte il repasse en azerty. Qu'ai-je bien pu faire pour déclencher ça ? Je n'en sais rien.
> Je m'en occuperais plus tard.



Non, non maintenant. 

il faut démarrer en utilisateur root et changer la langue du root 
1 activer root avec MDP simple pour le retrouver en qwerty.
2 Se loguer sur le root.
3 Changer la langue du root vers français et aussi passer le clavier en clavier français.
4 Redémarrer


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> Non, non maintenant.


Oui, d'accord, pardon, je stoppe de suite ma tendance à la procrastination et je m'en occupe.


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Mai 2015)

Oula ça fait longtemps que je suis pas venu içi ! 
Bon, tant mieux si cela fonctionne, ça marche les 3/4 du temps sur puce graphique, chipset ...
J'ai réparé je ne sais combien de PC/MAC/XBOX 360 et PS3 avec ce décapeur. Je pense que ces l'outil le plus rentable que j'ai acheté (payé 7.90€ à Leclerc en 2006/2007).

Longue vie à ton iBook


----------

